
Tools for remote work - nraf
Hi,<p>I was wondering what tools you can recommend for remote work in a software company?<p>Things that make it easy to (in real-time) have discussions around product, architecture, code (pair programming), virtual whiteboards, etc?
======
ccleary00
For pair programming you might try using Screenhero. Or screenshare using
Skype or whatever IM tool you use (lag can be an issue if you have a slow
network connection)

------
PaulHoule
This product blows me away

[https://zoom.us/](https://zoom.us/)

